# Haircut/Bangs advice needed!!! (w/ pics)



## tottui (May 30, 2007)

Helloooo ladies and gents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... I really neeed your lovely opinion!.. I want to gets bangs but Im not sure if they will suit me. I have curly hair but I straighten (sp?) it every now and then (mostly when I go out). I was thinking on getting bands like Ashlee Simpsion/Nicole Richie, like going from short-to-long... but not across.... do you know what I mean? Its kinda complicated to explain! lol... Something like these...










I made this crappy PSP edit to my pics just to get an idea... although I think I failed!!!! lol...









Also.... I have a shaved star on my hair... if I decided to get bangs, do you think I should grow out the star or keep doing it? Right now is no that noticible cause I havent retouched it on a few weeks... but Im not sure if I should keep it...

a picture of me for reference...





thanks in advanced!!!!! (also if you have any suggestion just LMK!!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 30, 2007)

That shaved star is so frikin cute!  Keep it forever & ever!!! (ok, maybe not that long, but don't get rid of it yet)

I just cut my bangs similarly to that.  They're nice & from your Photoshopping, they probably would be really cute on you.  I would make the shorter side (the side where the part would be) on the side with the star (with maybe a few longer wispies on the star side cause I like wispies).  My only issue with bangs is that it's getting to be summer now & that's making it damn hot & sweaty & my new bangs like to stick to my forehead & that messes all my straightening work up.

But when it's winter again I think I'm going to get thicker blunt bangs cause I'm totally in love with them lately.


----------



## Suzyn (May 30, 2007)

I definately think you would look good with the bangs. And I would definately keep the star.  Its original and you dont see stuff like that everyday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love your eyeshadow in the first picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What did you use, if you can remember.


----------



## tottui (May 30, 2007)

thaaaaanks!!! I love my star too!! =D... Ive had it for like 5 months now... but my hair grows so fast I have to get it re-touched/shaved like evert two weeks!!!....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_That shaved star is so frikin cute!  Keep it forever & ever!!! (ok, maybe not that long, but don't get rid of it yet)

I just cut my bangs similarly to that.  They're nice & from your Photoshopping, they probably would be really cute on you.  I would make the shorter side (the side where the part would be) on the side with the star (with maybe a few longer wispies on the star side cause I like wispies).  My only issue with bangs is that it's getting to be summer now & that's making it damn hot & sweaty & my new bangs like to stick to my forehead & that messes all my straightening work up.

But when it's winter again I think I'm going to get thicker blunt bangs cause I'm totally in love with them lately._


----------



## NaturallyME (May 30, 2007)

i like the bangs... but I LOVE  that star!! 
sooo Original and different!!


----------



## tottui (May 30, 2007)

Thank youuuuu!! =D... the look from the first pic was an inspiration from a look prsfinestmami did (link)... but I used:

Bare Canvas all over
Nocturnelle e/s on lid
Blacktied e/s on crease
Crystal Avalanche and Gesso e/s from crease to brow
Ardell Lashes =D

HTH!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_I definately think you would look good with the bangs. And I would definately keep the star.  Its original and you dont see stuff like that everyday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love your eyeshadow in the first picture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What did you use, if you can remember._


----------



## tottui (May 30, 2007)

Thanksss!! =D... I think im going to get them this Friday!!!... Ill post when I do =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_i like the bangs... but I LOVE  that star!! 
sooo Original and different!!_


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (May 31, 2007)

bangs for sure. long ones.


----------



## goink (May 31, 2007)

When I first saw your PSP, I thought...that looks so cool! I looked closer and saw the black scribbles. HAHA. My eyes are going wonkers.

Keep the star! I've never seen one on a girl before.
The bangs look cute on you. Really, I think you'll look good in anything!

I recently got bangs and I love playing with them. It makes my morning more enjoyable.


----------



## Willa (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_ *When I first saw your PSP, I thought...that looks so cool! I looked closer and saw the black scribbles. HAHA. My eyes are going wonkers.*

Keep the star! I've never seen one on a girl before.
The bangs look cute on you. Really, I think you'll look good in anything!

I recently got bangs and I love playing with them. It makes my morning more enjoyable._

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It would look nice on you


----------

